# Guess What!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Photos of the 'tiels 'cause I'm boreed. 

There's photos I've uploaded and photos in attachments. 










Charlie sitting in the food dish










Mali fell asleep in a really awkward way.










Theo getting scritches.








'

Tilly looking all pretty for the camera.










Theo & Tilly. I love this photo. :blush:










Ella!

In the attachments - Jasper, Squeak, Twix and a photo of Theo doing her rawr.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They are all very pretty! The picture of Malibu falling asleep is sooo cute.


----------



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

I love them! Great pictures!!!!


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

aww you have pretty fids


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I like the picture of Theo and Tilly the best! But they are all beautiful birds!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww I love Charlie. He looks comfortable! How did you get such nice close up pictures? What kind of camera you use?


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Theo and Tilly is my fav. also. I love Ella's crest. You have beautiful birds.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  Mali must of been really tired


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

I actually took these photos with my phone, the camera on it is pretty good as you can see. I used the zoom to get them really close up.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awesome pics as per usual  ella seems to be coming along!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you, and she definitely is!










Sue come and seen her today, and to pick up the cage.. so I took this while she was looking at her.


----------



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

they r the cutest and there is NO dout about that!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankies. 

Moondust is stunning by the way.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh man she is pretty!!!!! she just makes me want to snuggle her!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She gets load of attention, not to mention my friend wants her. Which reminds me, Twix is going this afternoon so I'm one bird down now, you don't have to worry about me having more then you. I'm really upset about it, but eh, nothing I can do. 

-Chucks a hissy fit-


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the photo of Theo and Tilly.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have another one, it's just not as good as the first


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww no!!! so sorry to hear that Twix is leaving  i had hoped since it had been so long that he had moved off the idea of taking him!!!!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah, they're all so sweet I can hardly deside which one I love more! That sleepy shot of Mali is so adorable though. I can't believe you took those pictures with a phone, I can't get shots half as good with my camera.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Me too, Kim. But obviously not.. he's just taken him and I miss him so much already.   I tried not to get upset.. and mum's like "what's your problem?" .. "Nothing.. I just had to give away a bird that I raised.. so what do you expect. " Yes, I rolled my eyes too.

Thanks Ann, it's a 3.2 megapixel camera, so I didn't expect them to come out so well.

Edit: I'm sorta happy again (no other 'tiel will replace him) my cousin said I can still have Cookie & Ben.


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*Ur tiels look lovely, and the pics came out really well. I love them all.*


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Great pix Solace!........that camera phone is certainly a good one but you also have a great eye for a picture too. Hope you don't feel too sad about Twix, it is hard to part with a friend. I hope Cookie and Ben soon bring you hours of pleasure


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh hooray about cookie and ben!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you. And yeah, Photography is one of my main hobbies.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Just some more because I'm a camera freak. (only Jasper and Squeak didn't want to be in it)

Ella




















Theo



















Tilly










Malibu (she is always the first to go for the veggies)










Charlie










He loves his scritches so much, I'm glad at least one of my boys do.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

More cute photos  Are you going to get Cookie and Ben? Don't forget to post photos  Look at Malibu being a good girl eating her veggies. Spikes being naughty today and not eating his.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

I  the Thoe and Tilly photo too so cute. They are all great photos well done :clap:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ella is such a poser!!! gotta love the scritchie ones tho!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If everything goes according to plan I will when we move. Not enough room at the moment, already got 7 birds, 2 cages and I'd have to put Cookie and Ben in the same cage and there's no room at all for another one.

Tell Spike he'll get no millet if he doesn't eat his veggies, naughty boy. Malibu loves hers, which is obvious. 

Thanks guys.


----------

